# Tayda Electronics - shipping



## xixaro

Hello,

sharing with you, what perhaps many of you know already.

Tayda is only shipping to Europe using DHL Express, $12.
So, I procured myself about $30 in parts...
Tayda shipped the package.
DHL Customs, in Thailand, contacted me to pay them a $28 fee for customs.

I searched why, and, since July 2021, anything coming from abroad Europe, using DHL, with a value above €22, will pay VAT, fees, (...), at departure.








						DHL | 2021 EUROPE CUSTOMS REGULATORY CHANGES
					

UNDERSTANDING THE URGENT IMPORTANCE OF COMPLIANCE AND ELECTRONIC DATA QUALITY.




					www.dhl-eucustoms.com
				




Good luck


----------



## Chris420

xixaro said:


> Hello,
> 
> sharing with you, what perhaps many of you know already.
> 
> Tayda is only shipping to Europe using DHL Express, $12.
> So, I procured myself about $30 in parts...
> Tayda shipped the package.
> DHL Customs, in Thailand, contacted me to pay them a $28 fee for customs.
> 
> I searched why, and, since July 2021, anything coming from abroad Europe, using DHL, with a value above €22, will pay VAT, fees, (...), at departure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHL | 2021 EUROPE CUSTOMS REGULATORY CHANGES
> 
> 
> UNDERSTANDING THE URGENT IMPORTANCE OF COMPLIANCE AND ELECTRONIC DATA QUALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhl-eucustoms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


It was the same in Canada, cost me 65$ Total for one enclosure after getting charged more for the customs fee then i payed for the item+shipping  
Hoping they get the cheap 2.99 shipping option back rather then just the express option for Canadian shipping.


----------



## Hirti

xixaro said:


> Hello,
> 
> sharing with you, what perhaps many of you know already.
> 
> Tayda is only shipping to Europe using DHL Express, $12.
> So, I procured myself about $30 in parts...
> Tayda shipped the package.
> DHL Customs, in Thailand, contacted me to pay them a $28 fee for customs.
> 
> I searched why, and, since July 2021, anything coming from abroad Europe, using DHL, with a value above €22, will pay VAT, fees, (...), at departure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHL | 2021 EUROPE CUSTOMS REGULATORY CHANGES
> 
> 
> UNDERSTANDING THE URGENT IMPORTANCE OF COMPLIANCE AND ELECTRONIC DATA QUALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhl-eucustoms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Do you also have to pay customs in your country then or just once for DHL Customs in Thailand? I am from Europe too and I am about to order stuff for over 200€ 😅😬


----------



## temol

What kind of math is behind this? Tax - 23%, customs - less than tax.. so we have 30% of the order value + shipping cost. Nowhere near of the reported fee. Customs agency charges the rest for the service?
I was about to swallow new shipping cost from Tayda but now....


----------



## Elijah-Baley

I'm from EU, too. And I'm trying to understand how much I'll pay if I place an order from Tayda, as my usual about 40-50 $ of material. 
I contacted Tayda, and they told me that there's new costs of the Registered Mail delivery, and now it costs even more than DHL, so they suspend it, at least for the moment.
Tayda can't calculate the DHL fee.

New rules from the 1st July said that we have to pay VAT even for order over 22 €. But we have to add the fee of DHL.
I still don't know how we can calculate the DHL fee, but it should be something like that:

Tayda order (30 $ + DHL fee: 16 $) + 5% + VAT (20%? it depends from your Country) = about 57,96 $ - 30 $ = 27,96 $ fee.

Again, I'm not sure about the 16 $ and the small perceptual added, but it's something like that. And the VAT is added at the end.
The best thing to do is make bigger orders to save money with the 12 $ of the DHL delivery and to buy just items with very competitive price to compensate all that cost. If we can share the order with some friends.
We have no much choice.

If somebody else want to explain how calculate precisely the DHL fee, please, tell us.


----------



## xixaro

Hirti said:


> Do you also have to pay customs in your country then or just once for DHL Customs in Thailand? I am from Europe too and I am about to order stuff for over 200€ 😅😬


I am waiting to see,
I will let you know


----------



## xixaro

temol said:


> What kind of math is behind this? Tax - 23%, customs - less than tax.. so we have 30% of the order value + shipping cost. Nowhere near of the reported fee. Customs agency charges the rest for the service?
> I was about to swallow new shipping cost from Tayda but now....


Indeed it is not very transparent,
I asked the question to DHL customs, I am waiting for their response,
I will then share it here


----------



## xixaro

Hello,
here it follows the customs invoice for your information


----------



## Elijah-Baley

OK.
I need some math (and French lesson ).
The total to pay is 25,50 € (about 28$).
25,50 € = 17,50 + 8. But how we can calculate these number?
What's 2,92 €?

PS The description (potentiometers, diodes, inductors) it's because the package it's been open up and check up? Maybe to control if the value declared is right?


----------



## temol

I'm confused.. 
This DHL invoice - where's value of the goods? Where's tax, customs fee, service fee?
As I understand correctly - you've paid 30$ for the parts, 13$ (or whatever amount) for the DHL shipping at checkout (still Tayda) and then DHL took additional 28$. 
Correct me if I'm wrong but in my mind this should look more or less like:
order value + shipping value = total
customs fee = total x customs tariff
tax = order value x VAT

So.. 
With 43$ total 
customs fee (let's assume 5% customs tariff) =  2.15$
tax  (let's assume 23%) = 6.9$ 
We have 9.05$. 

I'm sure there's also service fee. 19$?


----------



## Elijah-Baley

xixaro said:


> Hello,
> 
> sharing with you, what perhaps many of you know already.
> 
> Tayda is only shipping to Europe using DHL Express, $12.
> So, I procured myself about $30 in parts...
> Tayda shipped the package.
> DHL Customs, in Thailand, contacted me to pay them a $28 fee for customs.
> 
> I searched why, and, since July 2021, anything coming from abroad Europe, using DHL, with a value above €22, will pay VAT, fees, (...), at departure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHL | 2021 EUROPE CUSTOMS REGULATORY CHANGES
> 
> 
> UNDERSTANDING THE URGENT IMPORTANCE OF COMPLIANCE AND ELECTRONIC DATA QUALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dhl-eucustoms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Do you remember the weight of the package (in the Tayda's cart is indicated)? Or the dimension of the package? Box of bag? Maybe all this thing are important to calculate the fee.

Anyway, I think you're said right, Temol, my math early was wrong because I thought it was 30 $ in total, instead it's just the materials.

So, Tayda's order 42 $ + customs fee 28 $ = 70 $.
About 66% increase, and I hope the VAT is included and not to pay it at the delivery, right?


----------



## Barry

Elijah-Baley said:


> Do you remember the weight of the package (in the Tayda's cart is indicated)? Or the dimension of the package? Box of bag? Maybe all this thing are important to calculate the fee.
> 
> Anyway, I think you're said right, Temol, my math early was wrong because I thought it was 30 $ in total, instead it's just the materials.
> 
> So, Tayda's order 42 $ + customs fee 28 $ = 70 $.
> About 66% increase, and I hope the VAT is included and not to pay it at the delivery, right?


That's insane! If I had to pay those prices I'd be buying commercial pedals
Edit: Do you guys pay income tax as well?


----------



## andare

I'm ready to buy a ton of components and painted and drilled enclosures from Tayda for the 10-12 PCBs I have. Now I'm not so sure.

Both of my orders from PedalPCB arrived in 2-3 weeks IIRC and I was charged 25% of the total order value (parts + $15 USPS shipping) at my local post office each time. I guess that covers customs and VAT.

Meanwhile I ordered pots from Stompboxparts a month ago and the package has been in customs limbo in Warsaw for the past 10 days. USPS worked as expected but Polish Mail is taking its sweet time. Thanks to the coupon I won here, my order only cost me $6. Curious to see how much I'll have to pay if and when it gets to me.

It's absolutely insane that shipping is this slow and expensive in 2021 when corporations are free to do whatever they want all over the globe without fees, tax or consequences.

And yes, we pay income tax in Europe on top of VAT.


----------



## Elijah-Baley

If we will pay a charge of just 25% I think Tayda could be still competitive. Of course today we pay more than the past, but a lot of stuff on Tayda costs even 50% less than other shops. Maybe with film box caps or some IC we save just a few of cents, so we don't save money buying that stuff, but resistors, pots, green caps, etc, it's still cheap.
The problem is if we pay over 50-60% on the Tayda's order.

I think with big order we can save more money. Tayda itself says: «_import tax and DHL import clearance handling fees can be very expensive!! not ideal for small orders_». So we can decrease that percentage of charge.

I'm thinking I could have to change my orders method. I can't buy stuff I need for my projects, but buy stuff to stock. I still use to buy the thing I can't find on Tayda or I prefer to buy somewhere else from other shops.

Did somebody think that UPS could be cheaper? Shipping is higher for sure, but maybe the customs fee is more convenient. I don't know.


----------



## temol

The truth is - what works when shipping to one country may not be correct for another country of destination. It's best to check it yourself.  That's the only way to be sure.. do not look at others experience in this matter. You may be surprised.. positively, or not. If you desperately need some components, price does not usually mater.


----------



## Fuzzonaut

temol said:


> The truth is - what works when shipping to one country may not be correct for another country of destination. It's best to check it yourself.  That's the only way to be sure.. do not look at others experience in this matter. You may be surprised.. positively, or not. If you desperately need some components, price does not usually mater.


This.

I just placed an order last Sunday with Tayda. I'm in the middle of Europe, but not in the EU. I always calculate the total of my orders to be slightly under the amount that starts to get taxed. This time, I saw that shipping was more than ususal, so I adjusted my order accordingly and it actually arrived within 3 days, on Wednesday, and I did not have to pay anything (no DHL/custom/import/VAT fees).

With my counntry, 65 is the magic number:
Order Total 64 -> taxes 0
Order total 66 -> taxes 25  (as Switzerland first puts a flat rate on top of the ordal total, and then proceeds to tax that new total with all the VAT/import/custom percentages. So yeah, they put a tax on their tax  )


----------



## xefned

How can Tayda mail an enclosure from Bangkok to USA for $2.99??

Last time I mailed an enclosure from Indiana to Minnesota it cost me $4.35. Is it the magic of currency conversion? Or just plain magic?


----------



## Smrtokvitek

I used to order from Tayda using their standard 3$ shipping and every time I tried to order for less than the 22€ limit to avoid customs fees. 

The problem with using DHL is the fact the price of the shipping service other than the national post is added to the value of the order. If you want to get into the 25$/22€ limit you can spend about 12$ on your order.  That is really low. For example, if you order an enclosure with print and drill service you will sadly probably not fit into the limit. And all the fees increase the final price dramatically. Especially the customs processing fees.

It would be still better for me to pay 12$ for shipping via Thailand national post because it would not be added to the total price for customs. I really hope they will add this option back even if it is more expensive.


----------



## Elijah-Baley

Actually, today there's no more the limit of the 22 € in Europe for the custom fee. That's one of the problem here.
Because we can't calculate all the DHL fee and taxes, probably I'll use the Thailand Post, under 150 € (at least in Italy) I'll not pay the custom fee, but just the Italy VAT (22%).
In my cart there's 0,54 Kg and about 55 $ of materials, the Thailand delivery is 21,17$, not so cheap, but I know I have to pay just an extra of 22% of the total of my order (material + delivery), and not over.
In the past I'd pay around 55 $, the discount was about the 15%, almost like the Registered Mail delivery, so that's was cost.
Today is very much expensive, but still a bit cheap than order in European shops.
I'm just sorry because I never tried the UV printing service, and  I would like to, now I don't know if I'll do it because the costs.


----------



## Smrtokvitek

Elijah-Baley said:


> Actually, today there's no more the limit of the 22 € in Europe for the custom fee. That's one of the problem here.
> Because we can't calculate all the DHL fee and taxes, probably I'll use the Thailand Post, under 150 € (at least in Italy) I'll not pay the custom fee, but just the Italy VAT (22%).
> In my cart there's 0,54 Kg and about 55 $ of materials, the Thailand delivery is 21,17$, not so cheap, but I know I have to pay just an extra of 22% of the total of my order (material + delivery), and not over.
> In the past I'd pay around 55 $, the discount was about the 15%, almost like the Registered Mail delivery, so that's was cost.
> Today is very much expensive, but still a bit cheap than order in European shops.
> I'm just sorry because I never tried the UV printing service, and  I would like to, now I don't know if I'll do it because the costs.


You are right. There were some changes in July 2021.
My current package from a few days ago cost me quite a lot. The worst part is the fees to DHL for processing VAT and customs. I paid 0 for customs fees and had to pay import VAT (21% in my country) for the package and shipping cost + processing fees to DHL (20€ !!!).

I used to buy enclosure + printing and drilling for about 20$ with shipping. This was great for prototyping. Now it is like 17$ for goods and 12$ shipping this all times 1.21 and 20€ on top of that. Too much, unfortunately.


----------



## Boba7

With Thailand Post I get my packages in France without paying anything. Small packages though, maybe about $40-50 of parts.


----------



## temol

Smrtokvitek said:


> I used to buy enclosure + printing and drilling for about 20$ with shipping. This was great for prototyping. Now it is like 17$ for goods and 12$ shipping this all times 1.21 and 20€ on top of that. Too much, unfortunately.



This may be still cheaper than buying enclosure locally (add shipping cost) and printing locally (you have to ship the enclosure to the printing shop, pay for the prep work and printing itself).


----------



## Elijah-Baley

Boba7 said:


> With Thailand Post I get my packages in France without paying anything. Small packages though, maybe about $40-50 of parts.


I wish it would happen to me, too.


----------



## andare

Update on my order from Stompboxparts: I was charged about 25% of the order value of $56 even though I only paid $6 because I had a discount code. The total value was on the package. I don't know if that's a requirement but I got ripped off.

Now my Tayda cart sits at $180 (mostly pots, switches and jacks) and I still haven't added any of the 10+ printed and drilled enclosures I'd like to order. Gonna have to buy a lot of parts locally, at least shipping is free and there are no extra costs.

As I wrote elsewhere on this forum, any European company that offers UV printing at sensible prices could get a lot of orders.


----------



## temol

Andre - I'm afraid that every Tayda order shipped with DHL goes through customs. That's not all - 
Tayda does not ship any invoices, lists of items, etc. You have to provide DHL with:
- invoice/print screen from the order with all the items, prices, shipping costs, etc
- confirmation of your payment to Tayda (paypal/creditcard/etc..)
- translation of the invoice (ENG to PL)- every item. What is it made of, what is it for, etc.
- scan of the signed authorization (you have to authorize DHL to act in your behalf with all the necessary actions/paperwork, etc, custom fees)
Authorization is not free of charge.. it costs around 20-25$, but you can give the authorization for unlimited time  (and pay only once for it)


----------



## Phil hodson

Have you tried these guys, not really in the EU any more but based in Scotland. 

I don't know their prices but maybe worth giving them a shout. 






						Gojira Pedals – Home
					






					gojira.co.uk
				




Phil


----------



## andare

temol said:


> Andre - I'm afraid that every Tayda order shipped with DHL goes through customs. That's not all -
> Tayda does not ship any invoices, lists of items, etc. You have to provide DHL with:
> - invoice/print screen from the order with all the items, prices, shipping costs, etc
> - confirmation of your payment to Tayda (paypal/creditcard/etc..)
> - translation of the invoice (ENG to PL)- every item. What is it made of, what is it for, etc.
> - scan of the signed authorization (you have to authorize DHL to act in your behalf with all the necessary actions/paperwork, etc, custom fees)
> Authorization is not free of charge.. it costs around 20-25$, but you can give the authorization for unlimited time  (and pay only once for it)


Wow this is an insane amount of hassle. Incidentally I am a professional translator but there's no way I'm doing all that ;(
Dzięki Temol!


----------



## Smrtokvitek

temol said:


> Andre - I'm afraid that every Tayda order shipped with DHL goes through customs. That's not all -
> Tayda does not ship any invoices, lists of items, etc. You have to provide DHL with:
> - invoice/print screen from the order with all the items, prices, shipping costs, etc
> - confirmation of your payment to Tayda (paypal/creditcard/etc..)
> - translation of the invoice (ENG to PL)- every item. What is it made of, what is it for, etc.
> - scan of the signed authorization (you have to authorize DHL to act in your behalf with all the necessary actions/paperwork, etc, custom fees)
> Authorization is not free of charge.. it costs around 20-25$, but you can give the authorization for unlimited time  (and pay only once for it)


My last order had the invoice scanned and sent to DHL by Tayda so all I had to do is to approve it on the DHL customs web page I was sent. I had to describe each item of the invoice on the same page. If the information from the sender doesn't match or is missing you can send your invoice or confirmation of your payment. DHL then calculates VAT plus adds 20€ processing fee. Then you are sent the link where you can pay these fees by card. It is quite simple in the end but expensive for small orders. Hope this might help someone.


----------



## Stickman393

Dayumn.

I mean, I buy from Tayda cause it's cheap.  That would certainly be a disincentive for me to use them...


Phil hodson said:


> Gojira Pedals – Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gojira.co.uk



I can only imagine the shipping on those would be murder, seeing as how they sell The Heaviest Matter In the Universe.

....hold on...

I mean...there's always the odd chance that you could open the package, and boom, Explosia.

Hold on....

What do they use for a courier?  Yama's Messengers?

...I'll see myself out...


----------



## Elijah-Baley

There's a new shipping option, at least for Italy:

_*Duty Tax & VAT & Shipping Prepaid DDP - 2 to 4 days delivery - You won't pay anything more $33.50*_

The 33,50 $ depends from the quantity of the materials and the weight, I tried to fill the cart with causal parts and it could be about 23 $ for a smaller order or about 38 $ for bigger and heavier parts.

Is that really mean that we will pay parts and this shipping which includes all possible taxes? It says VAT, too, but are we have to pay also our Country VAT at the delivery? The delivery should very fast, anyway.

I still don't know if it's cheaper than the Thailand Post. I remember you: in Europe, or in Italy, we have to pay the Tayda total order plus our VAT.


----------



## Elijah-Baley

I placed my order on Tayda.
About 76 $ of materials, about 22 $ of Thailand post delivery. (Weight 824g).
I expected about 22% of VAT on 98 $, around 22 $ but the fee I paid to the delivery guy was almost double.
OK.

Now, Tayda, to repair a mistake, can send me 4 red LED 3mm and 8 small nuts, I still have to confirm that. In case, do I expect fee again for a small bag?
I don't want to a refund or a credit (Tayda offered me both) because probably I'll make another order next years. Maybe.


----------



## Bobbyd67

The DHL option always have customs charges (around 20$) outside the usa. They do put a disclosure right next to the DHL shipping option.

For small orders they usually have a slightly higher price normal post option, but it usually don't have custom charges.

If you're order is 2kg or over the normal post option isn't available.

If you're making a big order you can ask them to lower to total to save on taxes but you will still have to pay the custom clearance charge


----------



## Bobbyd67

Elijah-Baley said:


> I placed my order on Tayda.
> About 76 $ of materials, about 22 $ of Thailand post delivery. (Weight 824g).
> I expected about 22% of VAT on 98 $, around 22 $ but the fee I paid to the delivery guy was almost double.
> OK.
> 
> Now, Tayda, to repair a mistake, can send me 4 red LED 3mm and 8 small nuts, I still have to confirm that. In case, do I expect fee again for a small bag?
> I don't want to a refund or a credit (Tayda offered me both) because probably I'll make another order next years. Maybe.


Yeah in my experience when they ship something they forgot , they will go DHL so custom charges :/


----------



## DAJE

Bobbyd67 said:


> The DHL option always have customs charges (around 20$) outside the usa.


No they don't. I'm in Australia, I've received at least ten shipments from Tayda via DHL, and there has never been any fee other than the $10-ish shipping fee itself.


----------



## Bobbyd67

DAJE said:


> No they don't. I'm in Australia, I've received at least ten shipments from Tayda via DHL, and there has never been any fee other than the $10-ish shipping fee itself.


Nice !! it really must depend on where you are. To Canada I never had a DHL order without custom charges  but never using regular post for smaller orders .


----------



## szukalski

Tayda + DHL DDP has been good for me in Germany. It sometimes takes some work because customs is convinced I am importing for commercial purposes (7 different coloured enclosures!?! I guess I include pics of my backlog and completed pedals next time..).


----------



## Hirti

I recently put in an Tayda order for about 250€ + shipping to Austria via DHL. DHL then took another 110€ for customs etc. That hurt quite a lot. Will be my last Tayda order for the foreseeable future


----------



## DAJE

It sounds like the problem is customs duties in various countries themselves, not DHL. The federal gov't here (Australia) adds 10% onto all overseas purchases under (I think) AU$1000. But there are no import duties apart from that. And while it is annoying, it is at least simple and prevents any other issues. Nobody I know of has been zapped with these sorts of fees unless they're importing something expensive.


----------



## szukalski

Hirti said:


> I recently put in an Tayda order for about 250€ + shipping to Austria via DHL. DHL then took another 110€ for customs etc. That hurt quite a lot. Will be my last Tayda order for the foreseeable future


I'm guessing that this wasn't DDP? I haven't had orders that high yet, but ~€150 ended up being ~€35 postage incl. customs. I noticed that there was a limit for DDP though, around this mark.


----------



## Elijah-Baley

I forgot to mention it: I from *Italy.*
For EU Country there are new rules about duties. DHL has their custom fee, but even post have their rules.
With the post, in Italy, under 150 € we have to pay just the VAT, indeed I anticipated the fee I had to pay, but that not how much I was expecting.
Post delivery had delivered to me the package, and there's no DHL label, and the tracking have the TH, Thailand Post.
I have to say the deliver time estimated for Italy is 7-60 days. I often used the old Registered Mail deliver, except once, I always received my order in a month or so. This time less than two weeks.

PS As I asked early, does somebody know if I have to pay fee even for a small bag with four LED and eight nut?


----------



## andare

Elijah-Baley said:


> I forgot to mention it: I from *Italy.*
> For EU Country there are new rules about duties. DHL has their custom fee, but even post have their rules.
> With the post, in Italy, under 150 € we have to pay just the VAT, indeed I anticipated the fee I had to pay, but that not how much I was expecting.
> Post delivery had delivered to me the package, and there's no DHL label, and the tracking have the TH, Thailand Post.
> I have to say the deliver time estimated for Italy is 7-60 days. I often used the old Registered Mail deliver, except once, I always received my order in a month or so. This time less than two weeks.
> 
> PS As I asked early, does somebody know if I have to pay fee even for a small bag with four LED and eight nut?


I would just buy the LEDs locally. I wouldn't risk more fees for a couple of LEDs.


----------



## Elijah-Baley

The LED, indeed, are not a problem, nor so urgent. But if I need I should order them somewhere else at the first occasion. The only problem it will cost more than Tayda, a bit less then once, but those are less convenient than Tayda.
While the nuts, I afraid, are too much small to find in a local hardware, though I could try.
(It's just a few cents! But we know all the price are rise up).

If I had to pay fee for a tiny and thin and lighter than a plume bag... the international delivery industry is going crazy.


----------



## LordZavrid

Has anyone from the UK ordered from Tayda recently?  I was going to put in an order for about £50 worth of stuff but I'm not sure it's worth it once any potential customs charges are added on.  Also, the DHL customs pre-payment seems to have disappeared.

I miss the days when you could get the parts for an entire pedal shipped and delivered, customs free, for US$3.49


----------



## szukalski

Not from the UK but also noticed the DDP option was gone.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

Just looking to see if any of you ordered stuff to Canada with DHL recently. Wondering, as I used the regular Thailand Post option for my recent order, which was mostly stuff for 4 pedals (around 150 USD), and it was near 50$ shipping. 
Looking to compare as if it’s near (shipping + fees/custom), I might go with the speedy option next time (I won’t have much time before mid-July, so I didn’t care this time).


----------



## Phil hodson

I have a big ish order for Tayda to do soon so would be interested to see what would be the best option to get it to Canada too. I keep getting hit with Import. Even on things from the USA 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Feral Feline

@SYLV9ST9R , @Phil hodson, @pcb rookie, @EGRENIER , @Popnfreshbass , @rjkuyvenhoven , @p_wats , @Nostradoomus , @Dali , @Pimpoftheyear70 , @Fuzzmax , @Pop Alexandra , @Dreamlands  and any other fellow Canadians...

I put together a large Tayda order that was approaching US$300, so I was worried about the duties and import fees as I got dinged recently for that on an order from another supplier. So I did a bit of spelunking and Canadians can order up to CAD$150 duty-free (taxes still apply) according to
https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/importan...-surprise-fees-when-shopping-online-1.5676847
— published Nov 22, 2021.

That CAD$150 works out to about US$111 depending on exchange rates.

So I've split my order in 3 and choosing Tayda's Thailand Post option for about US$20 per order. I'm guesstimating that my shipping fees will still be cheaper than shipping one large order and getting slammed by DuHelL/FckEx/UPShit or still hammered by Thai Post and Canuckian Duties etc. If it makes much/any difference, I'm residing in Oilberta.

Thoughts, recommendations?


----------



## Phil hodson

Love to hear how you get on as I have a $300 order sitting in my cart right now!


----------



## Feral Feline

I've ordered the first lot. However, if I'm paying US$20 shipping for each order, am I really saving anything? Is getting everything all at once and using a shipping company's cheaper rates enough to offset the Duties and taxes?

I can't imagine what it was like being capped at CAD$20, before parliament raised it to CAD$150 — when I lived in Hong Kong there was no import duties nor taxes at all, just the shipping charges (which was great from Thailand, but not for all the other overseas places, ex PCBs).


----------



## mybud

Feral Feline said:


> I've ordered the first lot. However, if I'm paying US$20 shipping for each order, am I really saving anything? Is getting everything all at once and using a shipping company's cheaper rates enough to offset the Duties and taxes?
> 
> I can't imagine what it was like being capped at CAD$20, before parliament raised it to CAD$150 — when I lived in Hong Kong there was no import duties nor taxes at all, just the shipping charges (which was great from Thailand, but not for all the other overseas places, ex PCBs).


Warning, rant ahead:

So, just received the customs fees for my most recent Tayda order. These are close to the original amount paid for goods and shipping (IOW, close enough to double!)

I contacted DHEll to inquire what these charges are for: a so-called multi-line entry amounting to close on $75 charged by ZA customs. They explain (DHEll) that when a listing is greater than six lines, there’s a ZAR40 charge ($2.50) per additional line. So, by ordering more than six items, I’ve incurred this exorbitant customs fee. 

Seems I should approach Hugo and ask if they can group my similar items into a single line or some such, extra hassle for him, but a heads-up regarding customs fees, which seem to have little rhyme or reason (at least in this neck of the woods). At this rate, I should consider making a quick trip to Bangkok to collect the parts in person. Could take in Koh Samui on the way …

Rant done. Thanks for reading and apologies for the vent. So, @Feral Feline, it may well be that ordering small amounts multiple times would certainly be cheaper in the long run. As always, YMMV.


----------



## szukalski

Supply chain. The bain of our existence


----------



## mybud

szukalski said:


> Supply chain. The bain of our existence


Darn right, @szukalski. I’ll need to be a bit more circumspect in my ordering from now on, clearly. 🤔


----------



## Feral Feline

Mybud, so sorry to hear your tale of woeful reaming by whutDHeLL. No apologies necessary, it's important to vent!

Regarding Thailand — three things:

1) Have some suits made in Bangkok, get measured up when you first arrive.

2) See a dentist while you're there — Western-trained, so good and cheap!

3) Visit Kanchanaburi — you can take in the Bridge Over the River Kwai, Hellfire Pass and awesome MTBing in general. 

When you get back to Bangkok to fly out, your suits will be ready and you'll look like a million bucks flashing a dazzling smile from all the memories made in Kanchanaburi. That place is amazing and so often overlooked for Phuket etc. Also, try the home-made moonshine in Kanchanaburi, if you can find it. The locals drink it with a bit of honeycomb in the glass, but I enjoyed it just as much just neat — goin' blind.


----------



## szukalski

It's similar in Europe. I am wondering whether I just swallow the price hike and order locally to get things faster and without the customs surprise and interaction. Last time I had to prove I wasn't doing this for commercial use, a pic of my pedal builds convinced them of my mental illness, but it's all just extra effort to get to the real joy.


----------



## mybud

Feral Feline said:


> Mybud, so sorry to hear your tale of woeful reaming by whutDHeLL. No apologies necessary, it's important to vent!
> 
> Regarding Thailand — three things:
> 
> 1) Have some suits made in Bangkok, get measured up when you first arrive.
> 
> 2) See a dentist while you're there — Western-trained, so good and cheap!
> 
> 3) Visit Kanchanaburi — you can take in the Bridge Over the River Kwai, Hellfire Pass and awesome MTBing in general.
> 
> When you get back to Bangkok to fly out, your suits will be ready and you'll look like a million bucks flashing a dazzling smile from all the memories made in Kanchanaburi. That place is amazing and so often overlooked for Phuket etc. Also, try the home-made moonshine in Kanchanaburi, if you can find it. The locals drink it with a bit of honeycomb in the glass, but I enjoyed it just as much just neat — goin' blind.


----------



## mybud

Thanks @Feral Feline but in fairness (why, you may well ask?) it’s ZA customs, not DHEll in this case. I visited Bangkok awhile back to do a gig at the Koh Samui Jazzfest but this was in my pre-building days. Had I known then, I would have found Hugo in person and ordered a thousand-plus parts over the counter, if such a thing is possible.


----------



## mybud

szukalski said:


> It's similar in Europe. I am wondering whether I just swallow the price hike and order locally to get things faster and without the customs surprise and interaction. Last time I had to prove I wasn't doing this for commercial use, a pic of my pedal builds convinced them of my mental illness, but it's all just extra effort to get to the real joy.


Mental illness indeed. I do know the feeling…


----------



## pcb rookie

Feral Feline said:


> @SYLV9ST9R , @Phil hodson, @pcb rookie, @EGRENIER , @Popnfreshbass , @rjkuyvenhoven , @p_wats , @Nostradoomus , @Dali , @Pimpoftheyear70 , @Fuzzmax , @Pop Alexandra , @Dreamlands  and any other fellow Canadians...
> 
> I put together a large Tayda order that was approaching US$300, so I was worried about the duties and import fees as I got dinged recently for that on an order from another supplier. So I did a bit of spelunking and Canadians can order up to CAD$150 duty-free (taxes still apply) according to
> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/importan...-surprise-fees-when-shopping-online-1.5676847
> — published Nov 22, 2021.
> 
> That CAD$150 works out to about US$111 depending on exchange rates.
> 
> So I've split my order in 3 and choosing Tayda's Thailand Post option for about US$20 per order. I'm guesstimating that my shipping fees will still be cheaper than shipping one large order and getting slammed by DuHelL/FckEx/UPShit or still hammered by Thai Post and Canuckian Duties etc. If it makes much/any difference, I'm residing in Oilberta.
> 
> Thoughts, recommendations?


What I find more frustrating than taxes/duties are the fix rate brokerage fee that can add up quicker than our usual 10-15% taxes/duties. At least hen ordering through the US, I'll usually use USPS and get away without duties or brokerage fees.


----------

